# 1st IVF cycle GCRM/Edinburgh Clinic



## Vittoria (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, today I had my prostap injection, so I feel I have officially started the big journey!! From sunday onwards it will be Gonal-F injections until EC (flare protocol for me as my AMH is at 8.4 and I am 40).

Taking the drugs is the easy bit, getting to term with all swell of emotions a bit less so. As I deal very poorly with personal failure, let's hope this time things will work out for us!   Wish family was a bit closer right now!

Anybody else willing to share their experiences at GCRM? So far I have found them wonderfully nice, especially Pat, but I feel I may need to get some counselling support as I feel a bit fragile!


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi can I ask from your first consultation to where you are now how long has this taken you?


----------

